

Show HN: Rlite – A serverless Redis-compatible database - seppo0010
https://github.com/seppo0010/rlite

======
seppo0010
Hello, author here.

I see this mainly as a database that might work well in mobile, giving
persistence for free with an API similar to the
NS{Dictionary,Array,String,Data,Number} classes, and without using as much
memory.

Feedback is welcome.

